# Should I go into sociology or social work if I'm a protective INFP?



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm an INFP. I have been known to be quite protective of the people I love, almost to the point of insanity, but sometimes I act like a coward in rptecting the weak, but nonetheless I (at least almost) always stick up for the weak and voice my concerns about ill treatment to the oppressor, and always feel sympathy for someone being wronged, even if it is my enemy (like my brother, who hasn't talked to me in years except insults). I'm into the social sciences and the humanities, and I have autism, and don't like it when people are inauthentic (like when irreligious Muslims or overreligious Muslims cherrypick or deny verses from scripture in cognitive dissonance, or cognitive dissonance in general, or when people who arent meant to do something keep trying, like start a band). I enjoy talking, but I can't work with kids. Don't ask. What job should I get, and what should I major in? EDIT: I'm not sure if I want to be a therapist because I don't know if I want to deal with people's issues or don't know if I have the people skills with autism to handle people's issues.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't use your MBTI to find a career. Go do something you'd actually like.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Social work is fine if you enjoy helping people in bad situations. But you really need to get rid of the black and white, victims/oppressors point of view. Plenty of your clients in social work will end up being questionable people themselves. And you'll often have to work with people in positions of power if you want to get anything done. 

If you go into social work with that divided a view of the world, there's a very good chance you'll burn out or shatter. Social work already has an incredibly high turnover rate.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

JayDubs said:


> Social work is fine if you enjoy helping people in bad situations. But you really need to get rid of the black and white, victims/oppressors point of view. Plenty of your clients in social work will end up being questionable people themselves. And you'll often have to work with people in positions of power if you want to get anything done.
> 
> If you go into social work with that divided a view of the world, there's a very good chance you'll burn out or shatter. Social work already has an incredibly high turnover rate.


 What about being a human rights lawyer?


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

There are organizations that will share your outlook if you go into human rights law. That said, law is a competitive field. And I don't know how easy it is to get a paying position representing those sorts of causes. There is always pro bono work, and more clients than available free representation, but you can't subsist solely on that. 

I would go read a bunch of legal cases, and see if you find that sort of thing interesting. Then, make sure the stars align so to speak on your test taking ability, grades, and ability to fund law school. Taking a bunch of loans and going to a bad law school is a losing proposition. 

If that's a yes on all fronts, I say go for it. Also see if you can volunteer at a human rights organization. It's a good way to double check your interest, and looks great on a resume or school application to demonstrate interest in the field. And recommendations never hurt.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 1, 2017)

JayDubs said:


> There are organizations that will share your outlook if you go into human rights law. That said, law is a competitive field. And I don't know how easy it is to get a paying position representing those sorts of causes. There is always pro bono work, and more clients than available free representation, but you can't subsist solely on that.
> 
> I would go read a bunch of legal cases, and see if you find that sort of thing interesting. Then, make sure the stars align so to speak on your test taking ability, grades, and ability to fund law school. Taking a bunch of loans and going to a bad law school is a losing proposition.
> 
> If that's a yes on all fronts, I say go for it. Also see if you can volunteer at a human rights organization. It's a good way to double check your interest, and looks great on a resume or school application to demonstrate interest in the field. And recommendations never hurt.


 I just changed my major to economics. Is that ok for an INFP?


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I agree that using MBTI to pick a career is a bad idea. I would find something you really enjoy and look in to that field, otherwise you run the risk of being unhappy down the line. That goes for any type really. Most people enjoy their work more, if they love their field in the first place. How do you feel about economics?


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

I would suggest disregarding MBTI when you're considering what career path to pursue. Pretend for a moment that MBTI doesn't exist. How would you go about finding your ideal career?

I think something else to consider is you may have to make compromises with the type of career you pursue. Not everyone works in their dream job for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Choose a career YOU WANT!

When you say you don't want to take on people's issues, you kind of threw the whole idea out the window. I am a psychology major minoring in social welfare and sociology and if you don't want to take on people's issues, you do not at all belong in the profession. The goals of these professions is to help people out of dark places. Social work just takes it to a state level often. Sociology is like the psychology of a group and environments they're in, and psychology looks at the individual person and how they think. 

Nonetheless if you desire to assist people you could become a nurse or sorts, and not work with children. Some doctors do not see children so. But you should choose something you want to do.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

sinpin said:


> I just changed my major to economics. Is that ok for an INFP?


As others have mentioned, MBTI probably isn't a good way to pick careers. 

That said, I have a bachelors in economics. I quite enjoyed it. It really changed how I look at the world, decisions I and others make, and so on. Just be aware that it isn't exactly a "now you are qualified to do X" major. 

Economics is a good major if you enjoy the subject and need a college degree for something else (professional/grad school, many jobs require a non-specific college degree). There are also teaching opportunities, but you'd likely need teaching courses as well. And there are professor/research/analyst jobs in economics, but you generally need to get a masters or higher in economics for that. 

If you honestly have no idea what you want to do, you might consider just picking something interesting, and then taking a few courses in different subjects. Most colleges allow you to switch majors, and a bachelors almost always requires more credit hours in total than for any specific degree. Use your electives to get your feet wet in a few disciplines, and switch if you find one you really love more than your original choice. Just don't do this later in your college career, since it could end up delaying your graduation to fit in all the degree requirements.


----------



## adacis (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm being repetitive, but yes, go for what YOU want rather than what MBTI dictates. If social work or economics is something you're genuinely passionate in, there's no reason to say no.

I am an INFP like you and I am currently doing part-time in healthcare. Naturally I must service and help people, so there are similarities. It's taking all of my mental strength to not lose my mind because it's not where I want to be. Personally, I want to a job with less social interaction, and I'm too aggressive and impatient to tolerate troublesome people. With that said, my experiences are an example that MBTI will not necessarily lead to a career that's best for you.

Think about what you like, and be realistic with yourself.


----------

